# Code repair non union calcaneus



## angrhode (Dec 27, 2011)

I need a code for  a repair non union calcaneus.


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

angrhode said:


> I need a code for  a repair non union calcaneus.



28320 Repair, nonunion or malunion; tarsal bones (this includes the calcaneus, one of the tarsal bones.)


----------



## Rescue878 (Dec 27, 2011)

ajs said:


> 28320 Repair, nonunion or malunion; tarsal bones (this includes the calcaneus, one of the tarsal bones.)



I agree with 28320, that one is a bit confusing as many people are not aware that the calcanus is included in the tarsal bones.


Daniel McMahan, CPC
Caromont Medical Group


----------



## angrhode (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you! that does make since after reading the description in the code.


----------



## angrhode (Dec 28, 2011)

*Repair of subluxating peroneal tendon*

Also in this same surgery looking for a code for repair of subluxation peroneal tendon?  Any suggestions?


----------



## astephens (Dec 28, 2011)

*more information*

how was this fixed?


----------



## angrhode (Dec 28, 2011)

The op report says that... Two drill holes were then placed in the fibula tendons was grasped with FiberWire passing through in a mattress fashion and tying it down. This reduced the subluxed peroneal external tendon as well.


----------



## ajs (Dec 28, 2011)

angrhode said:


> The op report says that... Two drill holes were then placed in the fibula tendons was grasped with FiberWire passing through in a mattress fashion and tying it down. This reduced the subluxed peroneal external tendon as well.



Try looking at 27675.


----------

